# South Wales Meet - Sunday 10th April 2005



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Right then 

Finally! (  ), and back on topic 

Sunday, April 10th is a go! 

Thinking of meeting up at 11:30 in the Asda Car park at J32 of the M4 (where it meets the A470)

Heading up along to J33, then onto the bypass and taking the A4050 towards Barry, then following the coast road (past the airport) until we get to:







in Southerndown 

Great pub, serving resturant, bar food and snacks (in pies and pasties) - and a great view out over the water.
Nice big car park too 

Should give us some nice driving, and a good place to meet up and chat over a pint (of coke )

Depending on timing, and how long we want to spend eating , we could then carry on up through Bridgend into Ogmore Vale (A4061) onto Treorchy, and back down the A4058 towards Pontypridd and Cardiff. 

If you click here http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... 6&down.y=3
are zoom in and out a bit, you can get an idea of where I'm tlaking about 

Looking to get back to Cardiff between 3 and 4 - so if loved ones want dropping off for a day out at the shops.....


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll see what I can do!  :wink:


----------



## Ryuer (Feb 20, 2005)

Hmm I mebe up for this


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

So far -

Definate:
DIRY
V6TT
KMP
head_ed
paula_tt (at the pub )
hiTTchy

Possible:
bigrich
ttisitme
ryuer
multiprocess

Looking good!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

2 more definates!

Natalie & David


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll be there for sure! The 6'ers in for a service Thursday so will be nice 'n fresh. :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one Dean 

(sudden thought - I think I txt'd you from my works phone - did the msg make ANY sense?  )


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Nice one Dean
> 
> (sudden thought - I think I txt'd you from my works phone - did the msg make ANY sense?  )


...they do now! :lol: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm now on floor tiling duties in Trealaw this weekend, but I might be able to join you after lunch or all day if I get everything finished on Saturday


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I'm now on floor tiling duties in Trealaw this weekend, but I might be able to join you after lunch or all day if I get everything finished on Saturday


...Trealaw!?! Guess you're passing through my old town of Porth! Jeez, small world - how the hell... 

PS Lotus garage rang me as there is a cancelled ordered Exige S2 in their show room looking for a buyer - would offer me a good deal - it's not yours surely?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

So that's a Saturday meet in Trealaw (bring your own grout!), followed by a TT (and others ) meet on Sunday then... 

Fingers crossed Rob


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now on floor tiling duties in Trealaw this weekend, but I might be able to join you after lunch or all day if I get everything finished on Saturday
> ...


Small world indeed 

No, the Exige is not mine. It's a silver one with the Touring Pack and I saw it in the showroom on Monday. It won't be there for long, I'm sure.

Mine is supposed to be ready in 2 weeks - can't wait 

If someone would be so kind to IM their mobile number, I'll call on Sunday morning if I can't make the start at Asda with a view to meeting up en route.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> So that's a Saturday meet in Trealaw (bring your own grout!), followed by a TT (and others ) meet on Sunday then...
> 
> Fingers crossed Rob


In the office in Tonypandy today guys, b3ves - Do you want me to go down pull the old tiles off and clean the surface up ready for you to get down to the meet as soon as you can!

Sunday is looking increasingly doubtfull for me sorry guys, had other plans that I've been trying to re-organise but arrangements have been made, sorry guys. If things change then I'll post again on sat.

Have a good meet and I look forward to some pics next week!

Rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Had a call from a guy who wants to view my car at some point on sunday. So if it's sunday afternooon i am going to have to pull out, so its 50:50 for me at the mo! Which is shame cos i really love the Brecon drives!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm doubtful for meet on Sunday now.
It appears that I am supposed to be in 2 other places at the same time.  

Sorry DIRY, maybe next time.....


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Had a call from a guy who wants to view my car at some point on sunday. So if it's sunday afternooon i am going to have to pull out, so its 50:50 for me at the mo! Which is shame cos i really love the Brecon drives!


Sounds promising...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Had a call from a guy who wants to view my car at some point on sunday. So if it's sunday afternooon i am going to have to pull out, so its 50:50 for me at the mo! Which is shame cos i really love the Brecon drives!
> ...


What, the fact i might not be there or the fact i might have a buyer?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

can't believe it but I might have to pull out too.. why does work always get in the way?

Have a rugby tournament next sunday & have just found out that there is a problem with one of the main sponsors, might have to go to a meeting Sunday afternoon to sort it all out. grr!

Sorry guys, will be there if I can be.

Mart.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Well, I'll be leaving in about an hour - hopefully see some of you there


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Cheers DIRY on organising the South Wales meet today.... nice to put some faces to screen names. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CymruGuy (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice to meet you DIRY and the others, I will try to last longer than one motorway junction next time :?

Hope you all enjoyed

CG


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Thanks DIRY - nice to meet some new faces and Dean and I had a great drive back over the mountain from Port Talbot to Rhondda.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

It was great to VERY good to see you all - BIG thanks for making it a great meet! 

And a HUGE apology to Mike (CymriGuy)  we pulled off at the services to take the back roads and avoid the football traffic - but you didn't see me indicating   

Note to self - get EVERYONE'S mobile phone nos before starting next time    
Sorry Mike


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ps - pics later


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

sorry I couldnt make it guys, had to leave urgently to spain, only just found a working net cafe! hope it was a good dayÂ¿Â¿Â¿Â¿

Adios

Steve


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks DIRY - great to meet some new friendly faces - I hope I wasn't too shabby up and across the mountain for you Rob? (When your Exige arrives in the valley, one call and it's off to Llanwyno forestry on the tarmac! :wink


----------

